# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Матрица товара

## AnvarE

Добрый день. после открытие еще 1го магазина столкнулись с проблемой составления заявок по брендам. если стар. прод. в ударе заявки делается отлично, а если занимаются несколькими делами одновременно забывает что то до заказать, контролировать их заявке по номенклатуре времени особенно нет. Необходима обработка где можно внести основную матрицу товара и она выводила отчет по наличию этих позций по остаткам на складах. может кто знает как решить этот вопрос или возьмется написать, а может есть уже готовое решение?

----------


## arccos6pi

> Добрый день. после открытие еще 1го магазина столкнулись с проблемой составления заявок по брендам. если стар. прод. в ударе заявки делается отлично, а если занимаются несколькими делами одновременно забывает что то до заказать, контролировать их заявке по номенклатуре времени особенно нет. Необходима обработка где можно внести основную матрицу товара и она выводила отчет по наличию этих позций по остаткам на складах. может кто знает как решить этот вопрос или возьмется написать, а может есть уже готовое решение?


конфа хоть какая?

----------


## AnvarE

"Управление торговлей", редакция 10.3 (10.3.28.1)

----------


## arccos6pi

ведомость по товарам на складах/ведомость по партиям товарах на складах
и в отбор всю нужную номенклатуру
не благодарите;)

----------


## AnvarE

очень будем благодарить))) если поможете привести отчет к виду: например бред 3000 наим из них 600 должны быть всегда в магазине. те в отчет их нужно сохранить(как?) по ним он должен показывать остатки а исли их нет остаток 0. плюс разделять необходимо по 4м складам (магазинам) заранее очень благодарен!!!

----------


## arccos6pi

> очень будем благодарить))) если поможете привести отчет к виду: например бред 3000 наим из них 600 должны быть всегда в магазине. те в отчет их нужно сохранить(как?) по ним он должен показывать остатки а исли их нет остаток 0. плюс разделять необходимо по 4м складам (магазинам) заранее очень благодарен!!!


это нужно настраивать удаленно у вас на компьютере
есть такая возможность?

----------


## AnvarE

Да конечно! через теам вьювер!

----------


## arccos6pi

> Да конечно! через теам вьювер!


вполне
пишите в ЛС

----------


## AnvarE

Сколько мы Вам будем должны? и в какое время Вам удобно по мск, у нас разница с мск +3 часа.

----------


## arccos6pi

> Сколько мы Вам будем должны? и в какое время Вам удобно по мск, у нас разница с мск +3 часа.


нисколько
могу щас,я уже на работе

----------

AnvarE (02.06.2014)

----------


## AnvarE

ок! 960 xxx 2x2 пароль xxxx

----------


## arccos6pi

> ок!


такие вещи лучше в личку)
я бы на вашем месте удалили id и пароль;)

----------


## AnvarE

Пробую добавить в отбор наименование товара или бренд отчет выводит пустой лист

----------


## arccos6pi

> Пробую добавить в отбор наименование товара или бренд отчет выводит пустой лист


щас все ок?

----------


## AnvarE

да все ок! огромное спасибо!!!

----------

